# Burst mode



## moolie (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a Canon 7D for Fathers Day and would like to capture my dog as she leaps for the frisbee. I understand that there is a way of shooting 6 or 8 frames a second. I am not used to a camera of this complexity. I have always used a point and shoot before this. Can you tell me how you would do this? What settings you would use? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 10, 2010)

read the manual


----------



## moolie (Jul 10, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> read the manual



Thanks. Thats just the kind of info I was looking for.:thumbup:


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 10, 2010)

i hope to God that that was not sarcasm, because i'm in a pissy attitude now


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 10, 2010)

moolie said:


> rusty9 said:
> 
> 
> > read the manual
> ...


 
Nice comeback. :thumbup:

But apparently you didn't read the manual, because it will tell you how to do *exactly* what you are asking about.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 10, 2010)

You need to change the drive mode to continuous.  It's most likely on 'one shot' now.

I don't know where the specific button is on the 7D, but it should be easy to find in the manual.  Look up either 'drive mode' or 'continuous' in the index.

Once you have that set, you just hold down the shutter release and it will keep taking pictures until the card is full.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 10, 2010)

What Rusty told you was perfectly reasonable. Did your camera come with a manual? If so, the information you're looking for is in there. It's pretty bad form to start a new thread with questions that can easily be answered by doing a little legwork yourself.

I don't know the 7d personally and I'm not going to do research for you but if it's anything like my 3 year old Canon, look for a button that has an icon that looks like 3 rectangles stacked on top of each other. It should be in that menu.

Barring that, cameras aren't like other electronics where you just toss the manual away. It's really important to read through it at least once or twice.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 10, 2010)

moolie said:


> rusty9 said:
> 
> 
> > read the manual
> ...



:thumbdown:

Yes, read the manual. FYI, that's how I learned photography. I read the camera manual, I read the film manual, I read the chemistry manual, etc, etc. 90% of what you need to know is in the manual.


----------



## Polyphony (Jul 10, 2010)

This shouldn't even be a thread...


----------



## DerekSalem (Jul 11, 2010)

Read The Manual.

Once you've done that you'll find out that you need to hit the Drive Mode button (on top I think it's second from the left) and then turn the dial one step to the right (to High speed Continuous -- looks like 3 boxes together with an H).


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 11, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> You need to change the drive mode to continuous. It's most likely on 'one shot' now.
> 
> I don't know where the specific button is on the 7D, but it should be easy to find in the manual. Look up either 'drive mode' or 'continuous' in the index.
> 
> Once you have that set, you just hold down the shutter release and it will keep taking pictures until the card is full.


 

Don't encourage them.

Go to the back of the manual and look in the glossary or in the table of contents for Drive mode, or burst mode.


----------

